# Firmware upgrade on Grundig TV...



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have a Grundig TV ( 26 VLE 8200 BH ) on which it is impossible to update the firmware from the web.

I get the following error message "Failed to update the system. An error has occurred."

I'm trying to use an USB stick with “i/menu" and "8500" on the remote control.

After a successful boot code loading, the TV restart but the  "volume+-" button doesn't start the update process.

The current firmware version is v04.004.00 and I'm trying to load a v05.016.00.

Who know the right way to upgrade this crappy TV?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 19, 2016)

contact their support??


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 19, 2016)

I did it, but they don't understand why that doesn't work...


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 19, 2016)

HiSpeed said:


> Failed to update the system. An error has occurred


That's it? No error number or other indication of what kind of error?

Does the TV's menu system let you reset the TV?

Do you have to use a USB to update it? That is, does the TV have an Ethernet port or wireless networking where you can go through that way?

I cannot find your TV here. Are you sure of the model number. And I note you say VLE 8*2*00 but then tried 8*5*00 on the remote.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes, no error number.
Downloading from Internet works to 100% when the error occurs.

Don't know why the 26 VLE 8200 BH model is not on the Grundig site.

I got several firmware from a protected Grundig FTP site (to use with an USB stick) but the situation is the same for all of them.

May be the "volume+-" button process is not correct and there is another button to push!?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 19, 2016)

Right !

Another one:


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 19, 2016)

see bill this tv exists


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 19, 2016)

HiSpeed said:


> Downloading from Internet works to 100% when the error occurs.


USB sticks are notorious for failures. Maybe the error is just because the stick is faulty. 





HiSpeed said:


> May be the "volume+-" button process is not correct and there is another button to push!?


Well, how do you do it via Ethernet? And again, you said you tried 8500, not 8200.


dorsetknob said:


> see bill this tv exists


I did not say it didn't exist. I said I could not find that model number on Grundig's site.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 19, 2016)

That's why I hate all the manufacturers except Philips. They have absolutely horrendous end user support. Philips has its own P4C page where you can get manuals, data sheets, product upgrades, all in one place. In summer 2015 I've updated a 3 years old Philips LCD TV because I've noticed they released brand new update for it. 3 years later! And it's some most basic model, not even high end which usually have better support.

For LG it's already hard to find stuff, same for Samsung for Grundig, nearly impossible. Best bet would be contacting Grundig service center.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 19, 2016)

8500 is to get an hidden system menu...

With it, the new boot loader is successfully loaded, but a few seconds after the TV reboot and the "volume+-" button doesn't do anything...


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 19, 2016)

But it works just fine if update via Ethernet?


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 19, 2016)

I don't know how to update via Ethernet, there is no menu for...


----------



## natr0n (Jan 19, 2016)

change the battery in the remote perhaps,maybe its weak so cant finish the install


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 19, 2016)

Battery is new !


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 19, 2016)

Sorry, I misunderstood you before.

According to the images, there is an Ethernet port on the back of that TV to connect an Ethernet cable (it is labeled "LAN"). I would try connecting that to your router if possible. If not, I would try a different USB stick.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 19, 2016)

But it is connected to my network with RJ45 (not wifi) !
Please reread what I wrote...


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 19, 2016)

> But it is connected to my network with RJ45 (not wifi) !
> Please reread what I wrote...


You never said before it was connected via RJ45 (Ethernet). If connected via Ethernet, why are you trying to upgrade the firmware by a USB stick? Why not through Ethernet? Note this is why I was looking for the manual - I'm flying blind here, but just trying to help.

I have a Samsung and two Vizio TVs here. While they have USB ports, they all connect to the Internet, two by cable, one wireless. And I can upgrade through that connection so not sure why yours cannot.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 19, 2016)

In my first post, the first and second sentence is for normal update (direct download and install from the web).

As this standard update doesn't work, the Grundig support suggested to use an USB update.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 19, 2016)

From the web does not tell us anything - especially when you also say you are using USB stick - then say you don't how to update via Ethernet. 

Note that many devices need you to copy "from the web" the update to a USB stick (from a computer), then plug the stick into the device in need updating. This is how I would update my Samsung TV if I did not have a nearby Ethernet connection (my house is totally wired for Ethernet).

Sorry there has been some miscommunication here.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 19, 2016)

You're right, when you asked me about Ethernet, I thought you were proposing me a third way with the firmware stored on a disk


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 19, 2016)

Disk? Not sure how you thought I was talking about a disk. Anyway, sorry I am not able to help you.

BTW, why are you trying to update the firmware in the first place? Are you experiencing some problem the new firmware is supposed to correct?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 19, 2016)

new firmware may contain codex Support for extra file types   eg MKV ??? for mem card file support or add functionality 
thats about the only things  i can think of that firmware may add to TV
Guess the OP will have to tell us why he is upgrading the firmware


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 20, 2016)

To solve this issue:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/hdtv-vs-pc-screen.218489/


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 20, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> thats about the only things i can think of that firmware may add to TV


Firmware does not have to add support for new features. It may fix bugs in the old firmware.


HiSpeed said:


> To solve this issue:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/hdtv-vs-pc-screen.218489/


What? That was a different problem - how does that fix this?


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 20, 2016)

No, like FordGT90Concept, I think the TV not working properly with the HDMI ports...


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 22, 2016)

Nobody knows the right sequence to update from an USB stick after a successful boot loader loading?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 22, 2016)

HiSpeed said:


> Nobody knows the right sequence to update from an USB stick after a successful boot loader loading?





HiSpeed said:


> As this standard update doesn't work, the Grundig support suggested to use an USB update.



Contact Grundig again or read the manual, after all, you have it in front of you.

http://manuals.grundig.com/uploads/tx_grmanuals/02 26 VLE 8200 BH_en.pdf  Pages: 54, 65?

http://www.grundig.net.au/software/Grundig Vanto GLED1907HD Sensitivity Software Upgrade.pdf

http://www.grundig.net.au/software/GLED2207HDB Sensitivity Software Upgrade Instructions.pdf

http://hardwaredata.org/index.php?driver=26299

http://www.2000shareware.com/info/grundig-usb-device-drivers/112479/

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/513191/Grundig-Venti-Ii-Series.html

http://www.grundig-gbs.com/fileadmi...nte/Digta420-Anleitung-Firmware-Update-EN.pdf

http://www.bing.com/search?q=Grundig+usb+update+steps?&src=IE-TopResult&conversationid=&first=9&FORM=PERE


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 22, 2016)

jsfitz54 said:


> Contact Grundig again or read the manual, after all, you have it in front of you.



Sorry, there is nothing into your links about my problem... 

As I said, the Grundig support is not able to solve it...


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm starting to think that it's not your TV but rather your computer not handling scaling properly.

You're not using Windows XP, are you?


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Jan 22, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> I'm starting to think that it's not your TV but rather your computer not handling scaling properly.
> 
> You're not using Windows XP, are you?


Which issue? The one of my other thread?
WinXP Pro works well with my 9600GT but not Win7Pro64 with my GTX550ti...


----------



## Gigan (Mar 19, 2016)

HiSpeed said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a Grundig TV ( 26 VLE 8200 BH ) on which it is impossible to update the firmware from the web.
> 
> ...



Hi, you can try p+ button (instead of volume + ) ...


----------



## BjarkeMC (Dec 21, 2016)

HIspeed, From where did you get the firmware code. You mention a FTP site ....  I would like to have it upgraded as it fails to accept the card in the CI reader. I guess it's a sw error as it works fine in all other tv sets....  Thanks in advance ....    /Bjarke


----------

